# It would appear democrats are uncivilized and violent



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Headlines on Drudge:



> SCHOOL CLOSES OVER SECURITY CONCERNS...





> CINCINNATI - Covington Catholic High School is closed Tuesday over security concerns, according to school officials.
> 
> "After meeting with local authorities, we have made the decision to cancel school and be closed on Tuesday, January 22, in order to ensure the safety of our students, faculty and staff," reads a letter from school principal Robert Rowe, obtained by WXIX-TV, Fox19 in Cincinnati.
> 
> "All activities on campus will be cancelled for the entire day and evening. Students, parents, faculty and staff are not to be on campus for any reason. Please continue to keep the Covington Catholic Community in your prayers."


We now know the Native American was the aggressor. He says they surrounded him. Video shows them parting as he walks into them, up to the student and actually you can see his drum hitting the kids right shoulder. Then he beats it in his face attempting to agitate him. I have to hand it to the kid when he bumped into me and banged into my face it would have been hard not to flatten him. It would have been a defensive move for a guy as old as I am even if he was also old. Then there were the Black Hebrew Jews who are Africans who think they are the direct descendants of King David. Right :homer:

Watch the future. I predict the marches will become more and more violent. I also predict that the left will always be the aggressors. They are not civilized. They don't care if these Catholic kids are innocent. They are Christian and they hate that. They are fueled by hate.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> *We now know the Native American was the aggressor.* He says they surrounded him. Video shows them parting as he walks into them, up to the student and actually you can see his drum hitting the kids right shoulder. Then he beats it in his face attempting to agitate him. I have to hand it to the kid when he bumped into me and banged into my face it would have been hard not to flatten him. It would have been a defensive move for a guy as old as I am even if he was also old. Then there were the Black Hebrew Jews who are Africans who think they are the direct descendants of King David. Right :homer:
> 
> Watch the future. I predict the marches will become more and more violent. I also predict that the left will always be the aggressors. They are not civilized. They don't care if these Catholic kids are innocent. They are Christian and they hate that. They are fueled by hate.


Doesn't surprise me, the Native American is Nathan Phillips, Nathan Phillips was one of the leaders of the Standing Rock protest against Dakota Access pipeline. He is an agitator, I'm betting that he was hoping for a violent reaction, it would play better in the media for his side, whatever that may be.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If your liberal or democrat this is your party. Threatening children with death. Threatening their parents with death. Threatening to burn schools etc.

Headlines on Drudge:



> Death threats, protests, lives 'permanently altered': Kentucky town reels after DC face-off...


https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Dea ... 552921.php

Interesting sign the lady carries trying to pervert Christianity. I wonder if she ever heard the phrase hate the sin, love the sinner.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My wife showed my a post our grandson had on facebook. There was little explanation, but what it was veterans wearing MAGA hats. I don't know what they were supporting. Perhaps the Christian kids that the left has been threatening. Anyway the left was there and vastly outnumbering the vets. They were knocking some to the ground then kicking them when they were down. Very vicious. As the world goes crazy I doubt we have liberals with that frame of mind anywhere in the U. S. within our ranks as sportsmen and women. More than likely all anti gun people also because they are against violence right???? :homer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Democrats are violent? :laugh: :laugh:

Lets take a look at those Republican Skinheads, Neo Nazis, and KKK if you want to talk violence.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Democrats are violent? :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Lets take a look at those Republican Skinheads, Neo Nazis, and KKK if you want to talk violence.


I am talking about the run of the mill democrat. Sure we have radicals beyond the right, but it's your day to day democrat that has said they should lock the students and their parents in the school they come from and burn it down around them. Liberals are so hateful they are leaving the reason reservation. It's not just the far far left, it's prominent people saying these horrible things. Even media sources, so how can you believe anything your betting from your sources when they are so radical? That's not news. They want people to think they are news, but they are not they are opinion just like Rush Limbaugh and Shaun Hannity.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken....

This is all about a MAGA hat. The news and others are going "crazy" over a HAT! They are saying it equals the white hoods of the KKK or the swastika of the Nazi party. WTF!!!

Now lets just look at those other two symbols took years to get the negative images. People wore them killed, murdered, raped, etc. Has any of that happened yet with the MAGA hats??? Only a few years ago if you wore anything with the USA flag on it that some considered it "racist". Heck when I was in high school 20+ years ago I got into this very argument with the principle. He told me students shouldn't be wearing anything with the "USA" flag on it because it is offending some Hispanic students. Yet those Hispanic students could wear things with the Mexican flag on it. I went in and argued that how is one offensive and the other isn't. He looked at me blankly. I also told him that many kids will be wearing the stuff because the Olympics were going on. Again he looked at me blankly. He did back track on all of this but it shows you how some people think. Off topic I know but shows you how some people jump to "racism" ASAP.

Also people keep calling Trump and his supporters "racists".... it hasn't been proven Trump is a racist..."yet". Or I am sure some of his supporters are racist.... but the same can be said for extremists on both sides of the political spectrum. Remember the Nazi was a "socialist party".... The KKK was founded by southern democrats. But people like to "forget" that part of history. :eyeroll: Also look through out history... which way on the political spectrum do most countries with "dictators" or "authoritarian" type of goverments lean.... Capitalist or Socialist? (think of communism. :beer: ) Just saying...again another part of history people forget.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Bringing this topic a back up...

Remember how the media is crying how trump supporters are violent and what not....

Well lets look at all the MAGA hat vids where people are targeted and harassed over a Fricken hat!! yes a hat!!!






Look at this vid.... it shows people harassing NK defectors!!!! WOW.

Then lets talk about the Senator who harassed kids protesting Planned Parent Hood. He even offered a "reward" for outing the kids or identifying them. WOW....

Has this what our country has become..... is this the "tolerant" liberal... the ones who preach peace, love, and harmony?

Lets not forget or not allow feelings to trump (yes pun intended) facts....

Remember how "trump is racist".... well the economic numbers show the unemployment for blacks and Hispanics are at an all time low. Lets also look at the numbers showing unemployment for women is at an all time low as well. Hmmmmmm&#8230;&#8230;.. numbers don't lie. To quote ben shapiro&#8230;. Facts don't care about your feelings. :bop:


----------

